
Skilled Workers May See Green-Card Surge - pg
http://www.businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/jul2007/db20070718_068854.htm?chan=rss_topStories_ssi_5
======
abstractbill
Alas, my lawyer explained it to me like this: There is a front door (that
allows people to submit paperwork), leading to a back door (that gives people
Green Cards). You're already _through_ the front door. All they're proposing
is that the front door should be bigger, but they (the USCIS) don't have the
resources to process even the people who are already through the front door
and push them out the back door. Nobody seems to be proposing more resources
so that the USCIS can get people through the system more quickly.

------
nickb
Gov & Bush admin. has allowed 30+ million of unskilled, illegal aliens to
enter and is fighting for their amnesty and yet they're making it extremely
hard for highly skilled people with US college degrees to stay and contribute
to job creation. This is an insane policy that needs to change.

------
acgourley
I admit I have not thought through the political and economical consequences
very far, but it seems like skilled workers are a national resource to be
treasured. If skilled engineers want to come, I say let them. Better than
competing against them.

------
mwerty
yc may see application surge.

~~~
msbii
Don't think so. YC model is biased towards college students or recent grads.
Most of these folks we are talking are already working. They end up
moonlighting than going for YC.

